# Pennsylvania cwd confirmed blair and bedford counties news conference monday march 4



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, March 01, 2013 

Pennsylvania CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE FOUND IN BLAIR AND BEDFORD COUNTIES GAME COMMISSION TO HOLD CWD NEWS CONFERENCE MONDAY, MARCH 4

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/03/pennsylvania-chronic-wasting-disease.html


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

terry said:


> Friday, March 01, 2013
> 
> Pennsylvania CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE FOUND IN BLAIR AND BEDFORD COUNTIES GAME COMMISSION TO HOLD CWD NEWS CONFERENCE MONDAY, MARCH 4
> 
> http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/03/pennsylvania-chronic-wasting-disease.html





as the crow flies, something to ponder also ;



Friday, March 01, 2013 




Pennsylvania CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE FOUND IN BLAIR AND BEDFORD COUNTIES GAME COMMISSION TO HOLD CWD NEWS CONFERENCE MONDAY, MARCH 4



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/03/pennsylvania-chronic-wasting-disease.html





Monday, January 28, 2013 



Chronic Wasting Disease been found in Maryland February 2011, DNR received positive laboratory confirmation 




http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/01/chronic-wasting-disease-been-found-in.html





WV cwd






http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlife/diseases/cwd/press/






see map ;





https://maps.google.com/maps?q=penn...15.007324&hnear=Bedford,+Pennsylvania&t=h&z=5










does not look good for Ohio...testing and time will tell...





kind regards,



terry


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

Terrible news for Pa hunters. I grew up in Blair county just a few miles from where those infected deer where shot. I still have lots of family there. During the last 10 years or so the deer numbers in that area have plummeted. I've never heard a good reason why. I'm sure it had nothing to do with CWD, but the deer hunters in that area have already been experiancing some hard times. Unfortunatly things are going to get worst.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

P&Y III said:


> Terrible news for Pa hunters. I grew up in Blair county just a few miles from where those infected deer where shot. I still have lots of family there. During the last 10 years or so the deer numbers in that area have plummeted. I've never heard a good reason why. I'm sure it had nothing to do with CWD, but the deer hunters in that area have already been experiancing some hard times. Unfortunatly things are going to get worst.


I also grew up in Pa (outside of Pittsburgh) and hunted north in Forest county. To say the deer numbers have plummeted in the last ten years is dead on! It is terrible what has happened to the deer herd in that state. I understand there are small pockets of improvements but overall its bad. The Pa game commission tell the hunters that things are great and won't except the facts that deer hunting has become useless in a lot of areas. Hunters that do go to camp, stay only a day or two now. Restaurants, small grocery stores and other small business owners have all suffered from the hunting being so bad for so long. Finding CWD now, I can't wait to see how the game commission deals with this. The decline in the deer numbers started when they changed the deer regs. Made a state wide 3 points on a side (4 points in some areas) rule on bucks and shot off all the does. When you see a buck (I should say IF you see a buck), they are bigger but what a sacrifice. CWD might just be the deer management tool the Pa game commission was looking for.


----------

